# No wonder there are no Kiwis on Puff



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

And we thought we had it bad in Australia....definitely some gov depts with way too much time on their hands.

Havana Horror - The Free Radical Online

And one for the pipe smokers out there.

http://www.customs.govt.nz/importers/FAQs/Can+I+import+an+unused+ornamental+smoking+pipe.htm

Now one just to state the slightly obvious

http://www.customs.govt.nz/importers/Prohibited+imports/default.htm

Read about halfway down on that one under Iran prohibited imports.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> And we thought we had it bad in Australia....definitely some gov depts with way too much time on their hands.
> 
> Havana Horror - The Free Radical Online
> 
> ...


And out of all of that reading I didnt see that imports of tobacco are either dutied or illegal. Wow! I thought we were bad but just goes to show that the Kiwi's can always get it wrong on a scale that makes us look downright free willed!

The reading on the NZ govt's abuse of power stunned me.:faint:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright, 2 things then:


1) And I though tobacco persecution here in the US was bad... :-|

2) I am to assume that "Kiwi" is Aussie for "New Zealander"? Can we maybe at some point get a (semi-)comprehensive list of Aussie slang? I get so very lost sometimes... :hmm:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

maybe this will help, Dom !!

Australian Slang Dictionary with unique Aussie phrases and Australian Slang words.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Kym! :yo:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Acually we have a "Kiwi" as a member here on puff...

A very lovely lady who last yr set up a large herf and quite a few people were planning on going..it was across a few dferent boards and since I wasnt planning on going i didnt pay attention..I have chated with her a number of times on skype but alas havent in a while.

KiwiMichelle


Shawn


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Good thing I checked the list.... Alsmost sent you DOG SEMAN!!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Good thing I checked the list.... Alsmost sent you DOG SEMAN!!!!


Lucky I posted it then. Mind you I do live in Australia so I would have to check if it is prohibited over here as well, if not feel free to send it on over.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Lucky I posted it then. Mind you I do live in Australia so I would have to check if it is prohibited over here as well, if not feel free to send it on over.


Your a sick man Scott!:hmm::der::spy:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I was going to give him your address!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> I was going to him your address!


Dont you dare him my address! LMAO..:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Warren would surely like it, according to the pic of him and Smelvis he posted !!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh no! The wife and I were contemplating moving to Australia...looks like we'll have to Google more places.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Oh no! The wife and I were contemplating moving to Australia...looks like we'll have to Google more places.


Come on over Gary, I share as you have seen. LOL....:rofl: The pic Kym is referring too.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright people, move along nothing to see here. LMAO at all above. Downhill again really quick damn Aussie's can't keep it out of the gutter lately.

- Back on topic now!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I love a good kiwi salad !! :dunno:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Awww Man!!! Now I'm gonna have to find something to do with the shipment of seals, porpoises, whales, and dolphins I had all packed up and ready for export!

Luckily the human ashes will make it through just fine...

I have to commend the owner of that shop for fighting the good fight though.

Also an interesting note about the first article. Tsar Michael who imposed death penalty for tobacco smokers had a grandson, and when he was Tsar 50 or so years later he was an avid tobacco smoker! Go figure huh?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Typical rebellious kids / grandkids.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Awww Man!!! Now I'm gonna have to find something to do with the shipment of seals, porpoises, whales, and dolphins I had all packed up and ready for export!


Send 'em to me. I can find a use for them...

(can you say "Chicken of the Sea...)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------

